# If they made a CGI 40k Movie



## Azzagorn (Dec 28, 2010)

If they made a movie and you could use all the CGI you wanted (Ala Mr. James Cameron) of our beloved hobby *(Lets ignore the awful ultramarines movie).* And you were going to pick two races to be portryed (SM's included) who would you personally pick? 

Or is there a story form the black libaray you'd love to see made into a movie? 

After all there are some pretty awesome stories in those dark depths.

On thing I would sugguest is that we don't use the writers to write the screen plays (Sorry Dan) 

Azza


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Whats wrong with the Ultramarines movie?

Well, if I got to chose I would probably do a movie version of the original Dawn of War game. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the 3rd war for armageddon would make a good film


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Make a film of Guns of Tanith. That or Lord of the Night. Hell, loads of the books would be awesome, but anything about Night Lords (Soul Hunter springs to mind) or Tanith would be great.

However, with Space Marines having a role I'd make a film of Orks vs Ultramarines (I think that Ultras should be in it, they're so iconic even if they are widely hated), or maybe Tyranids (Battle for Macragge, anyone?). Eldar are too difficult to portray and anyone watching the film who was new to 40k wouldn't really understand them (i.e. They can hav entire conversations via body language: try translate that into a movie). Necrons, well, you don't really get the feel of them correctly but hey, they'd still be good (If a bit 2-dimensional). 

Midnight

EDIT:


Doelago said:


> do a movie version of the original Dawn of War game. I think that would be pretty cool.


Now that would be great, expecially the fight between Isador and Angelos. But you would really HAVE to keep Sindri's voice (Come on, we all have to admit that that was the best bit about him). Bear witness to *my ascension*!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think Dead Men Walking would be interesting
necrons vs Death Korps would make it a kinda scary movie too in a sense


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The really grim drama of the interrogation scenes of Angels of Darkness could actually be a really good short film. The exchange between interrogator and fallen angel gives a look at the psyche of the Astartes out of combat-- it lets you see how they aren't human anymore and aren't really capable of rationalizing things the way a normal person would, but still try to reclaim the humanity they've sacrificed.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The horus heresy series 3 films a book.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I think i'd like to see the Eisenhorn trilogy made into a series of films. It'd be a chance to see the actual society of the imperium


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Iesenhorn was my first thought too. But midnight sun has it. Lord of the night would be an excellent film.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

If time and money were not a problem, I'd vote for the HH series up to the the death of Horus/the emperor being placed on the golden throne. I'd streamline it though and not have much to do with the 1000 sons/SW, WB/UM, or DA/DA action, as all those aren't as necessary when advancing the main plot.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Whats wrong with the Ultramarines movie?.


it was shit, had space marines in it (and worse they were ultratwats), made chaos marines look like a bunch of pansy ass retards and CGI done by children.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Armageddon Wars. Set out in an epic trilogy.
With an open ending. Ghaz will be back!

SGMAlice


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to see the Horus Heresy books in film. But only the ones actually vital to the plot...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Set after the Third War of Armageddon, focusing on a Deathwatch kill team sent in to kill a warboss that has risen to power. They land to assist an IG regiment that currently has SOB support. With the battle around the mountains heavy shelling collapses a small area, trapping the kill team and some IG and SOB underground where they continue with their mission to kill the warboss. The caves are an ideal place for Orks to grow, making it very dangerous.

Kill team could be made up of a Salamander, White Scar, Ultramarine, Blood Angel, and Space Wolf. I know it's to be expected but it covers all the bases that need to be covered.

It covers the basic needs of a Hollywood movie (multiracial, has strong female character(s), plenty of disposable units) and allows for the potential of a decent 40k story to be told.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> it was shit, had space marines in it (and worse they were ultratwats), made chaos marines look like a bunch of pansy ass retards and CGI done by children.


You know, the CSM looked like a bunch of ass wiped retarded twats cause it was a part of the plot. The Captain could not just have returned to them and been all like "Dudes, I survived the fall, there is nothing wrong with me". It is far more convincing if he saves their asses. 

There is nothing wrong with the Ultramarines. There is nothing wrong with Space Marines in general. 

And the CGI was not bad, no, quite the opposite, it was quite good. Far better than in most movies, but it probably looked terrible to you for you watched it in terrbile quality somewhere on the internets, for I know you would not pay 30€ for something with the name "Ultramarines" in it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> You know, the CSM looked like a bunch of ass wiped retarded twats cause it was a part of the plot. The Captain could not just have returned to them and been all like "Dudes, I survived the fall, there is nothing wrong with me". It is far more convincing if he saves their asses.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the Ultramarines. There is nothing wrong with Space Marines in general.
> 
> And the CGI was not bad, no, quite the opposite, it was quite good. Far better than in most movies, but it probably looked terrible to you for you watched it in terrbile quality somewhere on the internets, for I know you would not pay 30€ for something with the name "Ultramarines" in it.


your marine and GW fanboyism is clouding your judgement I think
1: saying chaos marines being "retarded twats" is part of the plot is the problem with them in this plot
"deer I'm a chaos marines, deer look a twig" *trips over twig and dies killing 20 others in the process because chaos are easy to kill*
2: there is plenty wrong with marines and even more wrong with ultrawankers, read some matt ward fluff, it should make you hate smurfs unless you truly are just dumb.
3: the CGI was far better than most movies?, what movies are you refering to?, movies made back in the 80's maybe?, even titanic had better CGI in comparrison and thats an old movie now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant even be arsed to start arguing with you... There is no point, you are lost to a point past salvation... :no:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Cant even be arsed to start arguing with you... There is no point, you are lost to a point past salvation... :no:


in other words "I have no response to that because you are right, they made chaos looks stupid, could of picked something allot more interesting than marines, and yes there is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better CGI out there on even fan vids on youtube than there is on this garbage and I was wrong to even imagine making a statement that would imply its CGI is superior to even something like black hawk down or band of brothers or the matrix or avatar, I apologise"
and I accept I suppose, its cute to see people with hope who haven't been through the shit yet.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> in other words "I have no response to that because you are right, they made chaos looks stupid, could of picked something allot more interesting than marines, and yes there is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better CGI out there on even fan vids on youtube than there is on this garbage and I was wrong to even imagine making a statement that would imply its CGI is superior to even something like black hawk down or band of brothers or the matrix or avatar"


Yes. But the film was made on entirely charitable donations. You're not gonna get an oscar winning film from "The Welsh Creative IP Fund" or whatever it is. There might be better people on youtube, but why don't they make a film with good voice over etc? Probably because they don't have the money. However "bad" you think it is, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> in other words "I have no response to that because you are right, they made chaos looks stupid, could of picked something allot more interesting than marines, and yes there is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better CGI out there on even fan vids on youtube than there is on this garbage and I was wrong to even imagine making a statement that would imply its CGI is superior to even something like black hawk down or band of brothers or the matrix or avatar, I apologise"
> and I accept I suppose, its cute to see people with hope who haven't been through the shit yet.


:suicide:

I cant come over how much more mature some of those 9 year olds playing Black Ops sound...


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

:/ Well to steer the thread back on track....

Eisenhorn as a movie, 
And the Horus Heresy Series would work best as a Mini-series for something like HBO.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i wouldnt mind a few movies that were key or "key" moments in 40k history (not HH era)

Battle or Macaragge(?)

Battle of Armageddon 1 & 2, potentially 3 but its still going on... :scratchhead:

Dawn of War (easy to do i think)


I think some IA books would be good to do - Badab War? Siege of Vraks?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Yes. But the film was made on entirely charitable donations.


What? I though it was made by Codex pictures as a make or break commercial venture.

Anyway on topic, why do Space Marines have to be in it at all (and no one give me the 'they're iconic or fundamental to 40k' answer) and why does it have to be CGI?

Seriously there would a be a lot of scope for a live action film with IG or SoB in it, fighting whoever (though certain enemies would require the use of CGI).

I wouldn't mind a Sisters movie simply because I think it would appeal to a bigger audience. Stick them up against the Eldar and you could a great climatic scene where a Cannoness jumps onto an Avatar, screams "for the Emperor" then cuts off the avatar's head.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> What? I though it was made by Codex pictures as a make or break commercial venture.
> 
> Anyway on topic, why do Space Marines have to be in it at all (and no one give me the 'they're iconic or fundamental to 40k' answer) and why does it have to be CGI?
> 
> ...


This is precisely why i said Eisenhorn. I think a film with an obviously human main character, rather than a super-human power armoured marine that nobody can relate to, would appeal to a wider audience. Also it would free up the budget for some good cgi.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

marines are 40k, its that simple,they represent humanity in the 41st millennium,any 40k movies would have to include marines as the hero's,we may not like it but thats the way it will always be, but they should be fighting Orks because they have character and bags of it.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Storm Of Iron


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I think Marines are a good choice, but by far the best way to get inside the head of a Marine would be in how one is made. For me Space Marine by Ian Watson would be the best bases for a film. You have human adversaries, there are also squats in the book, but they play a minor part so could be changed for just other humans. It also has nids, so you get 2 lots of baddies. There is real interplay between the 3 main characters which would make for interesting cinema.

I would be keen to having real actors with CGI effect, but think representing marines would be hard to scale propely. 

I think of Ultramine as a C+ film. Good start but need to try harder next time.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> marines are 40k, its that simple,they represent humanity in the 41st millennium,any 40k movies would have to include marines as the hero's,we may not like it but thats the way it will always be, but they should be fighting Orks because they have character and bags of it.


So we need to stick Orks in a movie with Marines, because the Orks have character. By that logic, Marines don't have any at all, which is a good reason they shouldn't be in a film.

As for representing humanity, how exactly? By being 8 foot tall, wider than a car and walking about in mechanised armour?

Sorry, but that doesn't strike me as human. The Guard on the other hand, make room for the whole spectrum of human emotions and actions, including cowardice, fear and a bunch of other feelings Marines are incapable of.

Additionally, we could actually see the Guard lose, whereas the Marines would never be allowed to get their arses kicked. I want to see the dark aspects of 40k that you'd never see in a Marine movie, I want to see the Imperium, with it's dark underhives, filthy streets, wretched populations and smog-choked skies. Then I want to see all that get destroyed, not some Marines doing a 300 against Orks or Nids every time.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i honestly believe the first space wolf book would be incredible(if done right of course), it shows ragnar's life before he is a wolf and how he becomes one, the rivalry with strybjorn would be very good in terms of a plot sense especially with them saving eachother's lives at the end.
+ the rather opening would leave it in good place for a sequel.

and honestly Stella, while i agree with you on this topic, you are so incredibly negative about things bro, like honestly i'm more mature about some things and i'm freaking 17. teenagers whine, thats what we do. what's your excuse?
im not aiming to offend or anything but as the old saying or whatever goes, "if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Think you might be going a bit far on that one there Chaos, Stella's first response was to this..



Doelago said:


> And the CGI was not bad, no, quite the opposite, it was quite good. Far better than in most movies, but it probably looked terrible to you for you watched it in terrbile quality somewhere on the internets
> 
> 
> > Most people that have seen the movie and have seen any compairable movie that has been released in the last 2 decades can tell you that the CGI in the Ultramarine movie was horrid and could have been done better by a random person that picked up a copy of Maya. Frankly the insuation that if you think the CGI was bad you must have stolen the movie is idiotic.
> ...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> Storm Of Iron


Was thinking the same thing after setting aside my xenophillic urges for a 40k movie.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup, Storm of iron or Helsreach could be made into really good movie.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

"Martin Scorsese's Gangs of Necromunda" !

I think based on the structure of the 40k universe, and how it is seen almost entirely through the eyes of the imperium, marines would have to be in it, however perhaps not the central characters.

I think it would be particularly effective to tell part of a story from a marine(s) perspective: the honor, duty, faith, zeal, etc. The story could begin with that stark clarity, and then through the story slowly break apart as the marine goes to war. Not that the marine would change or see it changing. If a contingent of marines joins battle alongside guardsmen, what to a marine is an ecstatic holy duty, to a guardsmen is a weary, a sorrow, and a terror. 

The guardsmen are meat for the grinder of the battlefields and the marines are probably joyful about fueling the machine of war that continues to consume the guardsmen. And the enemies of the Imperium hunger for that meat. The Orks love to join battle for the sake of battle. Chaos embraces destruction for the sake of destruction. The Tyranids hunger for that meat and raw material quite literally. The Necrons hunger for death. Only maybe the Tau or the Eldar would seem relatively sane, and both likely in a tragic, hopeless way. Think of King Theoden's brief soliloquy from the _Two Towers_, on 'what can me do against such reckless hate?'

Contrasting the different 'races' would powerfully underline the disturbing nature of the 40k universe. I'm betting it would be quite compelling.

But to make it work, the story would have to progress from a clear, crystalline worldview of space marines and sisters of battle slowly devolving through the different and more human or humane views of the universe, looking at the cost in individual lives being wasted or spent. With each new juxtaposition the picture being painted of the whole universe would get more bleak.

Perhaps ultimately, Warhammer 40,000 is simply a tragedy taking a very long time to end. "In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only war."

Yeah. Pretty tragic.


Kreuger out.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok i would make a trilogy


First Movie
Space Marines (Imperial fist) Vs Ork Waagh by a warboss in an mid importance planet,the end is the captain striking a thunder hammer into warboss head (as emperor karl franz in fantasy) to find out that they would confront a bigger menance; maybe some Imperial guard help, but the marines would do the work. 

Second Movie
Space Marines (Imperial Fist) goes against Tyranids infestation to the system, with a space hulk scene and ending using some kind of old artifact (the Eldar could help them stop in a misterious ways with an alliance) And great end could be in the hive fleet maw using the ancient artifact. 

Third Movie
Space Marines (Imperial Fist) Vs Chaos Black Legion, few years (or months) after the tyranid infestation, cultists are discovered and marines are sent to clear up, but they were supported by chaos space marines, to make a summon ritual in the planet, the marines call for reinforcements but the caos fleet blockade the planet and a spacebattle starts when Imperial Navy, Black Templar and Salamander fleet arrives; meanwhile the marines in the planet try to stop the awakening of and ancient chaos demon, the last scene are lots of lesser demons while they awake the demon and the marines destroy him. 

that´s space marine life!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> So we need to stick Orks in a movie with Marines, because the Orks have character. By that logic, Marines don't have any at all, which is a good reason they shouldn't be in a film.
> Im not pro-marines, i would prefer to see eldar vs insert enemy here,but marines are 40k, warhammer 40.000 is all about the marines, always has been always will be,if they are gonna make a film it will have to be bland marines or the masses wont see it
> 
> As for representing humanity, how exactly? By being 8 foot tall, wider than a car and walking about in mechanised armour?
> ...


The movie we want and the movie we would get are always going to be different, GW will never give up enough creative control for a real movie to be made,for a genuinely great 40k movie to be made literally everything would have to be reworked, the fluff is bollocks, the science is bollocks and the design is bollocks, 40k is a happy accident,there has never been another system like it,there has never been another wargames company as successful as GW, everything they do is wrong in retail and business but for some reason we keep buying the stuff they make.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

anything minus UM and Orks I am so tired of orks vs UM or any Sm for that fact


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> anything minus UM and Orks I am so tired of orks vs UM *or any Sm for that fact*


And still you play Chaos *Space Marines*... :no:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL i know im a walking contradiction. 

Although I havent played and SM variant since i was like 15. Now im just out to prove that they aren't a worthless army to all my buddies who feel they are.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> your marine and GW fanboyism is clouding your judgement I think
> 1: saying chaos marines being "retarded twats" is part of the plot is the problem with them in this plot
> "deer I'm a chaos marines, deer look a twig" *trips over twig and dies killing 20 others in the process because chaos are easy to kill*
> 2: there is plenty wrong with marines and even more wrong with ultrawankers, read some matt ward fluff, it should make you hate smurfs unless you truly are just dumb.
> 3: the CGI was far better than most movies?, what movies are you refering to?, movies made back in the 80's maybe?, even titanic had better CGI in comparrison and thats an old movie now.


 
Wow, I think you just hate Space Marines.

Saying that Chaos looked like wimps is wrong, 100 Imperial fists were killed, They took out the guys in the speeder with no problem, and they killed a lot of marines on the way.

You saying there is plenty wrong with marines is your opinion and you are entitled to it, Saying someone is a GW fanboy just because they disagree with you is a little over the top.

The CGI was not that bad, was it dated? Yes. When hoodwinked came out the CGI in it looked dated as well but I really enjoyed the movie and I believe it was The westing companies first CGI film. Codex was a startup they had 14 million for the film they did great. I guess I am a GW fan boy too.

As for the next movie Horus Heresey would be cool, or Rynns World, could have marines, orks and Eldar. Two of my 3 fave races.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, having read through this thread, I've decided to give my opinons on the matter. 

Firstly, The World Engine would, in my opinon, make an epic movie, starting with an unexpecting world getting blown into shreds by the Necron Invaders, and go on from there, including a couple of Astral Knights versues Necron battles (after first coming to the aid of the Imperial Guard), and then the moment when they decide they will sacrifice themselves to end the World Engine threat.

Secondly, another suggestion would be the Gaunt's Ghosts novels. Anything from thouse would make a fantastic movie, as long as they don't muck it up.

Thirdly and finally, I reckon the novel _Helsreach_ would make a great movie, especially with the last stand of Grimaldus. 

Just my thoughts :victory:. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The world engine . . . didn't they do that in transformers the movie?

I think the world engine would work ONLY if Orson Welles was alive to reprise his role as Unicron.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Badab War would be a good one I think.

Watching the Astral Claws descend into depravity and take the other traitors down with them would make for interesting narrative, not to mention....Space Marine overload!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The World Engine...? That would be one heck of a movie!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Rynn's World would be a interesting idea-Love to see who would do Cortez


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> Rynn's World would be a interesting idea-Love to see who would do Cortez


Chuck Norris?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol yea-whatch "Cortez" Roundhouse a Ork's head off


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Hmmm... I'd like to see necrons used as the enemy, so either a space marines vs necrons, or the aforementioned Krieg vs Necrons. 
Necrons are easy enough to fit the role of an enemy in a film, machines that want to annihilate life. Plus you wouldn't have to focus on making characters out of them, as most fans would known they don't have personalities, so you could really allow time to develop the main characters in the story. Although if they really wanted they could go the path of Dawn of War and use a talking Pariah that was an explorator to add some depth to the other wise cut and dry wall of living metal that is fluff necrons.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I think Necropolis would be an awesome film, but it would be better with live actors.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well i see that there are a lot of fan boys and a few original ideas.... Well first of all Space Marines in a movie is just stupid. The point of a movie is to be relatable, so to non-fans a movie that starred a blank eye dull wit of an Astarte’s would be like watching two gay dogs fuck each other.

Now for some of the good ideas posted. Eisenhorn would be a better idea since acual humans could relate to it. Or any inquisitor movie would be good for that matter. Even better would be a cheap knock off war movie starring Nazis vs. allies... wait i mean Imperial Guard vs. anyone. 

So how about instead of a movie based off a book that will probably suck (The movie that is) Because it will destroy the all relatable things in said book; how about a original feature of some blow Joe criminal (who is the main character) who gets involved with an inquisitor and goes off to live a short life with a very painful death. 

Or

How about a young first mate on a rogue trader; him and his captain go around trading (what else did you think they would do?) with anyone they can and surviving all sorts of encounters with the Tau, Eldar, and some other random aliens. 

See how easy it is to create ORIGINAL ideas? Try it someone times and stop getting on your knees for movies that will most likely suck (just like you).


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd probably have it be this:

protagonists:
1. Imperial Guard (preferably)
2. Space Marines
3. or both

Anagonists (chaos :biggrin:
1. Traitor Guard/Cultists/Chaos Rebels/etc. (preferably)
2. Chaos Space Marines
3. Daemons mixed in w/ the above two
4. all of the above!


If I had to pick a Black Library novel though it would probably be, ironically, Gaunt's Ghosts.


*Edit: No wait I changed my mind: Siege of Vraks!


----------

